# conseil choix



## captainfanch (2 Juin 2008)

disque dur de 160 ou 250 Go pour macbook 2,4
Je sens que je vais craquer ; mais difference de 200 euros !!! necessaire ou non ?? 
avec rajout mémoire ??
bravo à tous


----------



## rizoto (2 Juin 2008)

As tu besoin d'un disque interne si gros?

Pourquoi ne pas prendre le 160 giga et un disque externe pour faire des sauvegardes.

autre point important, le disque du MB est très facile à changer. tu pourras donc le faire toi-même dans le futur si le besoin se fait sentir.


----------

